# Anyone running these mufflers?



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thinking about putting some Pypes M-80 mufflers on the GTO...was wondering if anyone else here is running these on their car or have heard them on someone else's. Thanks.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> Thinking about putting some Pypes M-80 mufflers on the GTO...was wondering if anyone else here is running these on their car or have heard them on someone else's. Thanks.


Looks like they are pretty popular with Mustang owners.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

ROBSGTO said:


> Looks like they are pretty popular with Mustang owners.
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


I noticed that...guess I'm going with Dynomax Race Bullets.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> I noticed that...guess I'm going with Dynomax Race Bullets.


I like the Dynomax more than any other I think......


YouTube - 2006 GTO Kooks/Dynomax/H-pipe D


----------

